# Male and female eggs? Is this true?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

I read this somewhere and I don't think its true but I thought I would ask the knowledgeable people on here. I read somewhere that when pigeons lay 2 eggs, one of the eggs will hatch to be a male and the other egg will hatch to be a female. Is this true?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

They have a 50/50 chance
so most likely 1 male 1 female
however it could be both male or both female


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it is usually that way, yes.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> I read this somewhere and I don't think its true but I thought I would ask the knowledgeable people on here. I read somewhere that when pigeons lay 2 eggs, one of the eggs will hatch to be a male and the other egg will hatch to be a female. Is this true?


*Most of the time it is true but there are times that for some reason you can get two of the same sex. I have it happen in my loft every once in a while.*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, not always. Some people say the egg laid first is 'this' or 'that', etc, etc. Most of the stories like this I have heard, came from sexing chicken eggs.

As a general rule of thumb, 50% chance of boy/girl, 25% chance boy/boy, and 25% chance girl/girl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> I read this somewhere and I don't think its true but I thought I would ask the knowledgeable people on here. I read somewhere that when pigeons lay 2 eggs, one of the eggs will hatch to be a male and the other egg will hatch to be a female. Is this true?


its true there are many times when they are both male or female hatched out in the same clutch .. seen it many times here


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah!! I too would like to go with 50% (M/F), 25% (M/M) and 25% (F/F).


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There are no definite rules in the sexes being male or female only chances, its all permutation and combinations when it comes to the numbers.

I personally had male-male, male-female and female-female hatchlings from the same clutch. As an average, my loft has given me more male hatchlings than female hatchlings.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

normally it is the truth But in my loft I have seen both chicks of same sex


----------

